# Moving to New Zealand as spouse of Post Graduate Diploma student



## Fenella

Hi All,

My husband and I would like to move to New Zealand (Auckland) via student way. Our planning is: my husband will take post graduate diploma in IT (level 8) for a year then work for a year then apply for resident visa (that's the global plan anyway). The question is, do I have the right to work if I come along with my husband? What kind of visa do I have to get to work as spouse from international post graduate student? I have already searched in immigration gov web (still can't post url here) but couldn't find the right information about it. 
Can my husband work part time with student visa like that? I have already confirmed with Master, but still curious about the part time work as a post graduate student (level 8)  Can anyone help me? Feel free to comment about our global planning, we would be happy to receive any advise from you guys here. Thank you


----------



## Jhagemeister

Fenella said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My husband and I would like to move to New Zealand (Auckland) via student way. Our planning is: my husband will take post graduate diploma in IT (level 8) for a year then work for a year then apply for resident visa (that's the global plan anyway). The question is, do I have the right to work if I come along with my husband? What kind of visa do I have to get to work as spouse from international post graduate student? I have already searched in immigration gov web (still can't post url here) but couldn't find the right information about it.
> Can my husband work part time with student visa like that? I have already confirmed with Master, but still curious about the part time work as a post graduate student (level 8)  Can anyone help me? Feel free to comment about our global planning, we would be happy to receive any advise from you guys here. Thank you



My partner and I are moving over in June as she is staring a 3 year PhD programme at the University of Auckland. I was granted a full unrestricted Work Visa. I applied for a work Visa, she applied for a student visa, and filled out INZ 1146 and we were granted both Visas. She can work up to 500 hours a year. One thing to note is she was already accepted to Uni and had a scholarship offer.


----------



## Fenella

Thx for the reply, so you get to apply work visa as a spouse of PhD (lvl 10) student visa. Your visa is a stand alone visa right? not a dependent one?
Can anyone else confirm about the visa status for spouse of post graduate student only? 

Btw is there Master by coursework like OZ in NZ university?


----------



## Jhagemeister

Fenella said:


> Thx for the reply, so you get to apply work visa as a spouse of PhD (lvl 10) student visa. Your visa is a stand alone visa right? not a dependent one?
> Can anyone else confirm about the visa status for spouse of post graduate student only?
> 
> Btw is there Master by coursework like OZ in NZ university?



Mine is dependent on my partners visa. I would have to apply under the Silver Fern visa if it weren't for my partners student status.


----------

